# Beginner From SoCal



## RobTurner1986 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello All. I just joined this forum because I'm looking for advice. I BBQ often but have never gotten into smoking. ts something I have wanted to do for a long time I just never have gotten the courage up to give it a shot. Well i'm fully committed now. I almost bought a Masterbuilt 30 inch electric smoker last night but i just cant decide what smoker would be best. I have been reading tons of reviews and searching for best beginner smokers but all the search results are sponsored and it seems like they are just trying to sell smokers. There certainly are a lot more positive reviews for masterbuilt than there are negative. But all the negative reviews seems to have the same issues which leads me to believe they have issues with quality control. Anyways Sorry for going off about specific smokers I know this isn't what this thread is about. But any advice anyone has that would be helpful for a newbie is much appreciated.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 8, 2018)

Welcome from Middle TN!  You can't go wrong with a Weber Smokey Mountain.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello RobTurner1986!
I presume you may have been born in 1986?
If so.... do not pass go, do not spend $200.
Get a lifetime smoker for some truely serious eats.
I'd suggest you look HERE and HERE.
Don't choke, consider a smoker that can service you for life. When to do the math, it works out pretty cheap.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2018)

Welcome to the site - you came to the right place. All smokers will work whether it's the cheaper offsets or higher end stick burners. First you'll need to decide if you want to deal with charcoal, electric, pellets, gas or wood. You'll also need to figure out how much use it will get, what you want to smoke, and how much effort you want to put into it.

I'm with 5grill as I like the WSM, but as you'll see by reading some of the threads almost all smokers have a decent size following around here, and they're all are capable of putting out good grub.

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 9, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from NorCal. Since you're in California like me, forget about a stick burner unless you've got a source of free oak wood. A cord of smoking wood is pricy (about $400). 

Charcoal and wood chunks (both available at HD, Lowes, and Walmart) will give you great tasting Q. You can use a Weber Kettle for grilling AND smoking, or get a true Weber smoker (the Weber Smokey Mountain). The WSM is pretty hands off and fuel is cheap.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Dec 9, 2018)

Welcome to the site. I started out on a cheap offset smoker. I’ve learned a lot on it and still use it on occasion. I recently built an Ugly Drum Smoker. It was a pretty easy build, and very cheap. They are very efficient, and can hold temps for a long time without much babysitting. So far I’ve turned out some good Q on it. That’s just my 2 cents. I think any route you go you will have it’s positives and negatives. There are a lot of good people on this site to help along the way. Good luck with your future smoker.


----------



## jbchurchill (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm in SoCal and am having no luck with getting chunks from the box stores. Any online sources?


----------



## RobTurner1986 (Jan 27, 2019)

I found some chunks at Walmart but only cherry wood. I have been using wood chips. Seems to work okay.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome from SoCal (Orange County).   If you are located in or close to Orange County, there is a place called The Woodshed near Angel Stadium/Honda Center that has a really good selection of smoking wood.  I have bought quite a bit from them over the years.  They have a decent selection of rubs and accessories too and some smokers.  

Also, Bass Pro Shops in Rancho Cucamonga off the 15 on the way to Cajon Pass has a decent selection of wood as well. I just picked up some bags of Western Wood Hickory, but they have other kinds and a bunch of different bags of chucks.  Just walking into a Bass Pro Shops is worth the drive....

Although I have never ordered from them, I hear great things about Fruita Wood for on-line.  A bit pricey but the reviews say it is good wood.

Howling Dog


----------



## jbchurchill (Jan 29, 2019)

thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2019)

A Big Ole Welcome From East Texas

Gary


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------

